# Question about Pictures and Cameras



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

I was wondering what kinda of cameras you guys use to get that really close up pictures of the fry's?..................I want to get one cause the picture quality is so clear for somthing that close and small.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

decent DSLR with a macro optioned lenses or with a 100mm macro lens.

most point and shoots also have a macro setting but the quality of the shot is normally not as good as the above mentioned set-up.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> decent DSLR with a macro optioned lenses or with a 100mm macro lens.
> 
> most point and shoots also have a macro setting but the quality of the shot is normally not as good as the above mentioned set-up.


umm, I'd rather buy a 9foot 24"x24" tank with that amount of cash.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> decent DSLR with a macro optioned lenses or with a 100mm macro lens.
> 
> most point and shoots also have a macro setting but the quality of the shot is normally not as good as the above mentioned set-up.


umm, I'd rather buy a 9foot 24"x24" tank with that amount of cash.








[/quote]

It's all about ones priorities I guess-

Back to the topic though-

A DLSR with a macro lense will be your best bet-But get pretty pricey also-

Here is acouple fry pics I have taken-
Canon 400D
canon 100mm macro F2.8
no flash-


























Not the greatest results-But I'll live with them....


----------



## mazdatruckin (Aug 17, 2006)

WOW!! thats what i want.....Amazing!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mazdatruckin said:


> WOW!! thats what i want.....Amazing!!


Get ready to drop a grand for a cam and lense then.....Learning it is a whole different story though...


----------

